# update



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

As I continue to go thru this emotional rollercoaster....different thoughts and feelings scatter thru my mind constantly. I have been having more good days than sad. However, each time I have to communicate with my husband...it is so hard. I am now at a crossroads.....on the one side....I would do anything for my husband and I to work things out.....on the other side.....I need to move on for my own sanity. We talked the other day. He tells me all the time how his life sucks...he hates being alone....etc....the type of person I am....I can't be happy for myself knowing that he is so miserable. However....I did give him kind of an ultimatum. I told him that if he doesnt' love me I want him to tell it to me face to face...then I will respect his answer and move on with my life with no regrets. However, if he can't tell me that he doesn't love me...then I told him I would not give up on something worth fighting for. So...time will tell. I also told him that while I would wait for him...I am not going to wait doing nothing in the meantime....I am going to live my life.....hope it wasn't the wrong thing to say.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe you did just fine Denise...just fine...

You've grown so much and have become so much stronger, I can tell in your post...keep up the good work...be the great mom I know you are, and keep us posted!!!

God Bless....


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Djf!!! Just what I needed to hear!!


----------

